# What makes you decide to purchase a pattern when there are so many free ones available?



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Do you purchase patterns or books....ever or never? I'm curious. It seems like there are so many available for free. Thanks.


----------



## jadancey (May 13, 2011)

I've often wondered that as well. I guess I would purchase one only if I absolutely loved it and something similar was not available for free. So far, have never purchased a pattern but I do have a few books that I bought on discount.


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

If a pattern speaks to me when I'm looking for something specific I'll buy it. I tend to go for classic styles and improvise. I also use ideas from various patterns to make up my own. However, I will always look for free patterns first.


----------



## GrammaJeep (Jun 30, 2013)

I buy them if they are unique and I love them!


----------



## sand334 (Dec 20, 2012)

I have to agree with the others, I have purchased patterns when I have just fell in love with it, it is not over $5.00 and It speaks to me or it is just what I am looking for. I think these patterns that are $15.00 for 1 pattern and pdf's are over priced. you send them through the computer and that is free. But they are your patterns sell them for what you want. I have bought books on Amazon, and gotten some of them for $1.98 when they had sells. If it is a book I always check amazon and look for a cheap price. But the book would have to be something specific I want.


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

sand334 said:


> I have to agree with the others, I have purchased patterns when I have just fell in love with it, it is not over $5.00 and It speaks to me or it is just what I am looking for. I think these patterns that are $15.00 for 1 pattern and pdf's are over priced. you send them through the computer and that is free. But they are your patterns sell them for what you want. I have bought books on Amazon, and gotten some of them for $1.98 when they had sells. If it is a book I always check amazon and look for a cheap price. But the book would have to be something specific I want.


When I purchase books on Amazon always I look at the used books and never buy new. I bought a copy of Nancy Marchants Brioche knitting for under $5 including shipping and it was new too! I won't pay more than $5 for a pattern especially as I alter them anyway.


----------



## Mireillebc (Apr 7, 2013)

I buy a pattern when I love it a lot, more than the free ones.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I wonder how to learn to recognize designer's work. Is there a certain style? Are their patterns written well and error-free? Talent deserves to be rewarded, but I feel I need to educate myself first.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

I will buy a pattern if I really, really like it! There are some things I just do not care to try to figure out and will take advantage of some one else's work!


----------



## BluesChanteuse (Oct 14, 2013)

I like to support designers I like so I will buy patterns that catch my eye... also it seems that some writers are better than others and their patterns less likely to contain errors.

But then I've seen some "designers" sell patterns that are just classic old fashioned patterns that they didn't write.

It would be like someone selling the sheet music to "Happy Birthday".

I've bought some of "Staci Perry's" designs though because I just like the way she thinks and describes things. She's a clear and concise writer. I hope she really starts making it "big" and writing books because she's a really good teacher.

I'll probably buy some Kaffe Fassett designs at some point because his work is so unique.

I've been eying Kaffe Fassett's Pattern Library: Over 190 Creative Knitwear Designs


----------



## determined_to-knit (May 16, 2011)

I have purchased a lot of knitting and crocheting books. As for patterns, I have purchased a few special ones.


----------



## KittiPaws (Aug 10, 2013)

I love browsing the patterns at KnitPicks and Ravelry, and will purchase a pattern when I come across one that is either a must-have (like a scarf with a cat's face and tail on each end), or that I can't find for free (for instance, I couldn't find a free pattern for a candy cane dishcloth I could access easily, so I ended up buying a very pretty one).

Being a writer, I appreciate the work of a creative artist and don't mind paying for good work. This being said, however, I'm not rich and will search for free or lower-priced patterns first.

As far as pattern books, I do have a few. I usually don't buy them unless they have a theme I want, such as all afghans or all slouchy hats. However, it was a single pattern that drew me to a few of other books, and I prayed there would have a use for the other patterns in the book eventually!


----------



## Peggy Beryl (Jun 4, 2012)

Sometimes I am attracted to a free pattern and sometimes I find a dollar figure attached to a pattern that is demanding to be on my needles.

Sometimes I have a certain construction feature in mind that I want to incorporate in a project, and paying for a pattern is the only way to get that feature described by someone who has worked through creating it.

Often I will place an interlibrary-loan request with my local library when I read on Ravelry that a certain pattern is only available in a published compilation--book or magazine. Ravelry has the library search feature which tells you which are the nearest libraries that have a particular book in their book inventory, and my library is very happy to have that information to know where to start a book search. This has saved me a bundle of $$$s. 

And then there is Kaffe Fassett's work as mentioned by BluesChanteuse (are you really one?) in her post. I have five of his books--they serve only as picture books at present as his patterns are written in such large sizes and are so complicated to reduce that I am not going to even attempt it. They are beautiful picture books, though. They can be my "coffee table" book feature any day.

Just random musings about why I will pay for a pattern; and I have paid for a good many of them--single patterns and books.


----------



## Colorado knits (Jul 6, 2011)

We, as knitters, should support designers to whatever extent we can. That is how designers make a living. 

Most of us don't work for free. Yes, we do much for free and we volunteer, we help others, but we don't do our chosen work for free. 

I, too, like free patterns and I have a load of them. I also have a load of purchased patterns.


----------



## illusionsbydonna (Mar 24, 2012)

damemary said:


> Do you purchase patterns or books....ever or never? I'm curious. It seems like there are so many available for free. Thanks.


When someone else has found the pattern and they ask me if I can make it for them. That's the reason for any purchased patterns here in this house.

Mostly I make up my own as I go along.


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

I use both free and purchased patterns. If I find a free one I like and will work with yarn I already have I use it.

If I have purchased a certain weight yarn and I peruse all the free patterns and don't see any that will go with the yarn I have, then I have no problem in purchasing a pattern.

I have purchased several of Audrey Wilson's baby sweater patterns because they are so darned cute 

Just my opinion, but I believe most of the purchased patterns have been tested by test knitters more than the free ones are likely to have been tested.

One of the most beautiful and best written patterns I have ever knitted tho is the Haruni shawl and it is free.


----------



## astrobooks (Apr 23, 2013)

does anyone have this pattern?
Rolled Brim Beanie with Flower Knit Pattern.
It's shown on 'annies' . newborn cap
in white stockinette stitch, rolled edge, pink/wht. flower
attached to ear/side.


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

astrobooks said:


> does anyone have this pattern?
> Rolled Brim Beanie with Flower Knit Pattern.
> It's shown on 'annies' . newborn cap
> in white stockinette stitch, rolled edge, pink/wht. flower
> attached to ear/side.


It's a cute hat, but no one would be able to share the pattern with you without violating the copyright on the pattern.


----------



## realsilvergirl (Nov 13, 2011)

If it is exactly what i was looking for, can adapt to different sizes and patterns, if it lays flat, reviews, if it has each row of instructions on just one row - not all jumbled together. If it is a designer i know has easy to follow instructions. Word of mouth on here.


----------



## Jillyrich (Feb 11, 2013)

I will purchase it, if I like it but my rule of thumb is it must be under $5. The last time I paid more than that, I didn't find it to be a value or anything special to justify paying the extra.


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

If I find a pattern I love, I will buy it. Otherwise, I go through my books, magazines, and print-outs/downloads and make something. Some of my favorite things are made from free patterns, like my heavy winter coat-sweater from a Berocco free pattern. It just depends. Oh, and I don't buy books or magazines any more; too expensive for just one or two patterns.


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

I buy patterns all the time. I appreciate that someone has done a lot of work designing and producing their work.


----------



## arlenecc (Jul 27, 2012)

Mostly free. However GypsyCream's patterns are so superior to free ones, one has to buy them. The best part there is no regret because they are perfectly written and she is always available to help. 
I can't think of any other patterns I would pay for as there is almost always a free version. Plus I just don't have the moola. I have the puppy and big bear pattern which were bought for me as a gift and I am very grateful.

In case you are wondering, neither person can knit so they weren't used and passed on to me. They really were gifts. I made a bear for one in thanks, but still have to do the other one a puppy.


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

I often purchase patterns and e-books--I do a lot of knitting and crocheting and follow certain designers as well--I am happy to support designers who need to charge for their designs--some like Sweater Babe are totally outstanding--and, for example, she was the only one who had a beautiful cape pattern which I was excited to buy and knit for my daughter for Christmas.


----------



## Pippen (Jan 30, 2013)

I buy most of my patterns from the internet, mostly crochet patterns for fashion dolls (Barbie). It also has to be a PDF downloadable pattern as nobody seems to ship anything to South Africa.........if they do the shipping costs are three or four times more than what the pattern cost.


----------



## Lil Kristie (Nov 25, 2011)

Most of my patterns are free ones. That being said, I purchased a motorcycle jacket pattern. My GDs fell in love with the jacket. I was debating as it was $8. My SO said, "They like it, buy it and make it for them." I also bought a Gypsycream baby puppy pattern.


----------



## johannecw (Oct 25, 2011)

I buy patterns when I've seen so many beautiful items posted here and I can't help myself - like Gypsycream's animals (started with her bears, but has moved on to puppies and monkeys and more!) and Stevieland's beautiful shawls - learned to read charts and do lace knitting from her Ashton. These are too hard to resist! And the designers are SO helpful with answering questions personally - a big bonus!


----------



## stirfry (Nov 3, 2011)

I don't buy patterns much though I did buy the Harry Potter book and my Green Gables book has been shipped. Will get it today I hope. I look for free patterns as much as I can.


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

I like free as much as anybody, but i do buy patterns that are special in design, i too think that designers deserve their pieces of gold!


----------



## Dingypooh (Jun 25, 2013)

I buy books and get free patterns. It depends on the patterns. 

If I happen to be in a store and find a pattern,and really like it, I will buy the book. 
If I find a pattern online and free, I'll down load that.


----------



## smbrnnha (Oct 24, 2011)

I am not a great knitter so am reluctant to buy a pattern that may be beyond my skill range! I think Ravelry must pay for the patterns they offer for free as would the yarn companies. At some point I think a designer is getting some reimbursement.
I do have a few knitting tutorial books that I have purchased to improve my skill with general knitting and socks.


----------



## Hildegsrde (Jun 25, 2013)

I have just bought two patterns which almost broke the bank. Never again
I will take your tip in future


----------



## heffernb (May 30, 2011)

I will buy a pattern if I love it. Also, their directions generally are more dependable. I find that while some free patterns have no mistakes, many need alot of tweaking, while the paid patterns don't as much.


----------



## kammyv4 (Aug 6, 2012)

I have both free and purchased patterns. I like to support the designers when I can and appreciate it when I can get a pattern for free too.


----------



## tricotmonique (Dec 2, 2011)

damemary said:


> Do you purchase patterns or books....ever or never? I'm curious. It seems like there are so many available for free. Thanks.


I buy patterns that are unique, technically well written, use techniques and stitches that I am familiar with, familiarity with the designer, support from the designer. 
I buy mainly knitting books that teach techniques, focus on a theme i.e. Domino Knitting, Excellent photograph.


----------



## Longtimer (May 23, 2013)

BluesChanteuse said:


> I like to support designers I like so I will buy patterns that catch my eye... also it seems that some writers are better than others and their patterns less likely to contain errors.
> 
> But then I've seen some "designers" sell patterns that are just classic old fashioned patterns that they didn't write.
> 
> ...


Be careful--Happy Birthday is copyrighted, even to the extent that performing it in public can get you in trouble. Have you ever noticed that restaurants which honor birthdays never sing Happy Birthday, instead sing some ditty they make up?
Now, back to knitting, I own hundreds of knitting books, however they are mostly technical books, rather than patterns. This extensive library has taught me a great deal about knitting and I can easily see where a designer is coming from. I also own many magazines, but shy away from magazines that are only patterns. Yes, I buy patterns also, but they must be unique. I especially will buy lace patterns. As for free patterns, I have more than I care to count, why not....there they are.....someday I might want it....it is fun just to look at them...always a challenge to figure out how something is made. 
I've also written a few patterns, and believe me, that is work. A designer deserves pay and credit for writing a correct pattern. Many requests for patterns are really requests for free patterns as the paid versions are readily available. 
I guess the bottom line for me is that I love the printed word, now I've got to go off to Amazon because there might be an even better deal on cyber Monday for a book I don't have! LOL!


----------



## Nancyn (Mar 23, 2013)

I will purchase patterns if I see something that I really like. If in a store and they have the item done up, I am more inclined to purchase as you get to see the finished product. I occasionally purchase magazines/books if I "need" to make something specific.


----------



## caat (Mar 6, 2012)

I think it's because we're addicted to knitting! LOL. Seriously, I will buy a pattern that is unique, or that I really love, but won't pay more than 6.00 for it. I don't buy books, because usually I only make one thing from it. I just took a bunch to the Goodwill!


----------



## bwtyer (Oct 31, 2012)

If a pattern really catches my eye, I will buy it. I have "over spent" because it was exactly what I wanted but the directions were precise and detailed so it was worth it.
When it comes to books, I bargain shop but then again, if I really want it, I will pay for it.


----------



## RoxyCatlady (Mar 22, 2011)

damemary said:


> Do you purchase patterns or books....ever or never? I'm curious. It seems like there are so many available for free. Thanks.


My reasons:
I rarely if ever buy a single pattern. Unless I know the designer, admire the designer, the item is unique or I really want the pattern and know I'll use it more than once, and it is reasonably priced and I can afford it.

Otherwise, I buy books of patterns that are from designers I like/admire, or that I want more than a few patterns from, because the price is divided between how many patterns I'll use - for example, if a book is 15.00, and I want to use two patterns, then each is 7.50, and costly. However, if there are 5 patterns I like, then each is only 3.00. Same with magazines - it is rare that I buy a magazine if there is only one or two patterns that interest me; however, the how-to articles figure in as well...

Quite often, there are similar patterns free, but they may not have been as well written as those in the book. Also, it is sometimes nice to have the organization of a book - set out in "chapters", etc. instead of a piece of paper or pages that have to be kept together and filed, and may not be easy to find, and may only have one picture while the book may have several pictures of the item...

Mainly, though, it depends on availability - some patterns or items just aren't free. And sometimes, I just want to support the designer...


----------



## SavvyCrafter (May 6, 2012)

GrammaJeep said:


> I buy them if they are unique and I love them!


Me too.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

I have both, I love Dee O'Keefe's designs, just love her shawls and the free ones are not quite the same as hers with the clear explanations, intricate designs and now both charted and written. I'll pay for patterns that I love, the designers put their heart and soul into them and they should be rewarded, I know I do not have their creative minds so I am willing to pay for their designs.


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

Peggy Beryl said:


> Sometimes I am attracted to a free pattern and sometimes I find a dollar figure attached to a pattern that is demanding to be on my needles.
> 
> Sometimes I have a certain construction feature in mind that I want to incorporate in a project, and paying for a pattern is the only way to get that feature described by someone who has worked through creating it.
> 
> ...


Kaffe Fassett gave us the courage to use colors that we had never put together before. However, he is not overly concerned with how the garment looks on the back and his idea of outing different weights of yarn isn't a great idea, in my estimation. I once followed a woman for four blocks because I recognized the coat she was wearing. She had much longer legs than I do (most folks do) and the chase left me breathless but I was glad I caught her. The colors of the coat were stunning but sports fans, the lightweight yarns looked skimpy and the heavy weight yarns pretty much determined what the overall gauge must be. There were puckers throughout the coat and one could see daylight between the stitches in the light weight patches. Her work was good, knitting even (where it could be) but I was not impressed with the garment itself and it looked awful underneath. The coat opened as she walked and the effect was not good. So, as someone else said, Kaffe's books serve as picture books. They are beautiful to look at and are an inspiration regarding the use of color.

I buy a lot of patterns from designers on this web and Ravelry. It's kind of interesting to see how designers improve their pattern writing as they develop their writing skills. I design a lot of my own patterns as well. Problem is, I don't want to take the time to write down what I'm doing, making it more difficult when I want to do iut again!

I had so many expensive knitting books which my family would never have known the value of so I sold them on the forum to be sure my books found good homes with people who will use them.


----------



## czechmate (Jun 17, 2011)

its a one of a kind


----------



## Linday (Jan 22, 2012)

I buy patterns when I really like the design. I only buy patterns if there are a variety of sizes in the pattern. I may love a pattern but if it is only one size I would never make the purchase. I also only buy a pattern if I am sure I will knit it multiple times. To pay $5-$7 for one size when I could buy a book for several patterns for an equal amount or just a bit more is also a consideration. The reverse of this is I won't buy a book if I don't think I will knit several of the patterns in the book. I really don't like when I want a specific pattern and it is only available in a book and I don't like the rest of the book.


----------



## amandaboyce (Jul 14, 2013)

Who's got $ for patterns when there is so much yarn to buy? Besides, once you have some experience all you really need is a pic!


----------



## Tennessee.Gal (Mar 11, 2012)

I've bought a few patterns on Ravelry. My daughter and I jointly purchased a Noro pattern book at the LYS, but otherwise I stick with free patterns.


----------



## Coopwire (May 7, 2011)

I don't have an issue paying for patterns as they really are very inexpensive when you think about it. I certainly cannot write a pattern myself, so I am more than happy to pay for someone's talent who can. I'm actually amazed at how many free patterns are available and of course make use of those too. I love pattern books with big color photos and purchase those sometimes and also occasionally purchase a knitting mag.


----------



## Aimee'smom (Nov 24, 2013)

Out of about 3 dozen sweaters, I have bought 2 patterns. I loved the sweaters but both had problems I did not anticipate. That said, I will buy again for details I like.

More fun to design exactly what I see in my mind. Make myself write down a general pattern outline so I know what I did when I want to do something similar.


----------



## valsa (Sep 29, 2011)

I used to buy knitting and crochet books when I was a beginner but now I look up patterns online and also improvise from the ones I have got. I very often go to the wonderful libraries you have and Xerox some patterns I like


----------



## Geeda602 (Apr 3, 2012)

Before the internet I purchased patterns. With all the free patterns on the net, I can always find one that is very close to the one with a price tag attached.


----------



## Lizruork (Aug 25, 2013)

hihi

i love free patterns as much as anyone ;-) 
i rarely buy books... very rarely.... i take what is available at the library.... occasionally i find something i really want and look for it second hand on bookfinder.com..... when i do buy it is generally not pattern books per se.... i tend to buy things like barbara walker or mon tricot... with stitches and techniques... i did buy rowan 54 at the creative festival in toronto recently... i wanted a couple of fair isle patterns it had and i will feel no compunction lending it to my knitting group if they want to use it....

i use ravelry extensively.. and that does lead to pattern buying sometimes ;-) ... but i have bought a couple that were really badly written and badly produced and not worth the money...
so i tend to stick to patterns from a few specific sources if i am going to put down money... especially brooklyn tweed, quince and co, lori versaci.. they seem to reliably produce patterns that work up to an FO you can be happy with...

i also dont usually buy magazines.... my library gets vogue knitting... nice to look at but rarely if ever see a pattern that i would use, they also get interweave.... never see enough in 1 issue to warrant purchase...


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I use both. If I find the perfect pattern and its for sale I will buy... usually I use the free ones... I am always on the look out for new books.. I have very few and no resources for new books unless I buy on the internet!.. which I don't do!! much anyway...


----------



## LydiaKay (Apr 15, 2012)

Mostly free but have bought individual patterns. I have four pattern books. First one I loved most of the patterns in the book. Second was a book for men that had great basic patterns that were adjustable depending upon your gauge. You didn't have to fret over getting the designers gauge. Third was Charlotte Schurch sock book. Lastly was an out of print book for bigger kids. Thank you Amazon.

If I'm going to spend good money on good yarn, why not get a good pattern? I usually do my homework before buying yarn or a pattern. I'm very left brain. My mind is not artsy-fartsy. I need patterns!


----------



## zbangel (Jun 28, 2011)

I have wondered the same thing, but then there have been times that I have purchased as well - if I found something I really, really like. Often, rather than purchase a pattern that is in a book, I will check the book out from my library.


----------



## 91039jvs (Mar 26, 2013)

I purchase individual patterns. Have felt that they offer a wider range in what I want. I do use free ones but find them to be very so-so.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Guess I'm like everyone else, buy some, download a few free ones and design my own. Not that I have the time right now, moving on Thursday........


----------



## mac.worrall (Jun 24, 2011)

damemary said:


> I wonder how to learn to recognize designer's work. Is there a certain style? Are their patterns written well and error-free? Talent deserves to be rewarded, but I feel I need to educate myself first.


Don't be fooled in to thinking that a fashionable designer can write good or even workable patterns.
I don't believe that some of them can actually knit.
However Kaffee Fasset's patterns always turn out well for me .


----------



## Knitter from Nebraska (Jun 9, 2013)

I'm always looking for patterns. I buy books and magazines. I look for free downloads and occasionally I will buy individual patterns. I hate paying $5.00 or more for an individual pattern. I know that designers work hard but that's a lot for just one pattern. It raises the cost of the item substantially. I think that if they lowered their price, they'd sell more. I know that I would buy more of them at a lower price.


----------



## joaniebeadgood (Mar 19, 2013)

I do it all...free, purchased, on my own if necessary. There are some designers that I wouldn't miss their new patterns, like our own Dee of the beautiful shawl designs, or anything Barbara Walker. Why would you spend all that money on yarn and then insist on a free pattern? Not that there aren't beautiful free patterns out there but I feel the design is the most important element.(IMHO, don't yell at me).


----------



## Grandma11 (Jan 21, 2012)

I'll purchase a pattern only if it is totally different than any free ones.


----------



## Linda6885 (Feb 13, 2011)

Love books. Some designers come up with new techniques and you just have to have the book. 'Knit and Swirl' by Susan McIver comes to mind. Then I had to have Nancy Merchant's book about brioche. So many ideas ! There are few single patterns that I purchase. it has to be very unique. certain magazines, like Interweave Knits, Piecework and Spin I love the articles. they are all very good teaching magazines, and the patterns are bonuses!


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

It must speak to me. Otherwise I just keep going.


----------



## dragonflyspring (Jul 9, 2013)

I want to urge knitters and all crafters to understand the work that goes into creating designs and writing patterns. Please do not avoid purchasing a pattern if it is something you like and want to make. After designing an item, there are hours and hours of detailed work that goes into making sure the pattern is clearly written, detailed and proof read before even thinking of publishing it. I am always amazed at how inexpensively they can be sold after all the work that has gone into them. I like free patterns as much as anyone, but I would not hesitate to pay the few $'s asked for more unusual designs. Incidentally, I am a designer of knits as well as quilting so I know of what I speak. Do think of supporting the designers by purchasing a special pattern now and then. I wonder how many of you know that Berrocco now has made available the patterns in their books on an individual purchase basis? I am hoping more companies will follow their lead.


----------



## Shimal (Apr 21, 2013)

I purchase a lot of patterns and books - usually because something about that particular pattern/book "calls to me" - new knitting/crochet technique, special fitting information, or if I think it will be a good reference. Yes, there are a number of beautiful free patterns and some for sale that are stinkers but, if someone has put the work into engineering something, I'm willing to pay to save my time in reverse-engineering the thing. That's why its especially galling to me to pay for a pattern and find out it has fatal flaws and, to make it, I would need to reverse engineer from the picture. I'm paying to save me the time and aggravation...


----------



## janis blondel (May 20, 2011)

If I see a pattern and I am attracted to it, I will buy it. -


----------



## Ginaellen (Sep 2, 2011)

I recently bought two patterns from Ravelry because I had to have them. Here they are.
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/depeche-mode
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/hitofude-cardigan
I love both of them and can't wait to make them.


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

I've got to really LOVE the pattern. Even then, I purchased a pattern and then decided it was way over my capabilities, so I never used the pattern. So now I won't buy again because I can't review the pattern first to know if I can do it!


----------



## nhauf001 (Jan 18, 2011)

I have purchased books and patterns in the past (but been knitting for nearly 50 years). The only pattern I've bought recently is for Baby Surprise Jacket. But now like some of the others mention, I tend to make up my own, sometimes starting from a basic pattern, like a beanie and adding color work with a message (for example). But it is all in where you are skill wise and what you like to do.


----------



## Colorado knits (Jul 6, 2011)

dragonflyspring said:


> I want to urge knitters and all crafters to understand the work that goes into creating designs and writing patterns. Please do not avoid purchasing a pattern if it is something you like and want to make. After designing an item, there are hours and hours of detailed work that goes into making sure the pattern is clearly written, detailed and proof read before even thinking of publishing it. I am always amazed at how inexpensively they can be sold after all the work that has gone into them. I like free patterns as much as anyone, but I would not hesitate to pay the few $'s asked for more unusual designs. Incidentally, I am a designer of knits as well as quilting so I know of what I speak. Do think of supporting the designers by purchasing a special pattern now and then. I wonder how many of you know that Berrocco now has made available the patterns in their books on an individual purchase basis? I am hoping more companies will follow their lead.


I so agree with all you said. As someone else said, I am left-brained and cannot design. I can make changes to patterns. I've even made some major changes, but basically I need that starting place. Ann Budd's books are worth every penny for sizing, pattern stitches and sizes and making the garment your own.

I don't think $5 is expensive for a pattern. Imagine how long it takes to knit, say, a sweater. For me at least, it could be 2-3 months of work, which works out to be very inexpensive.

As I said early in this thread, selling patterns is how designers make a living. I have tons of free patterns and tons of purchased patterns -- and there is no way I will ever use a fraction of them.

I have let my magazine subscriptions expire, partly for the cost and partly for all the extra storage space. I am in the slow process of scanning patterns that I like and then giving the magazines to a friend.


----------



## sassy22 (Sep 29, 2012)

I have a subscription to the digital version of Creative Knitting Magazine. The cost is approximately $16 and there are 5 -6 issues per year. It doesn't only have wonderful patterns (from baby to home décor and everything in between), but lots of tips and interesting articles. Once you're paid for your subscription you then have access to 4 or 5 years of archived issues and hundreds of patterns. I feel it's very good value for the money.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

When you buy one, do you always make it right away or does it go into your 'library' like all mine? I think I'm a hoarder by nature.



desireebruce said:


> If a pattern speaks to me when I'm looking for something specific I'll buy it. I tend to go for classic styles and improvise. I also use ideas from various patterns to make up my own. However, I will always look for free patterns first.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Do you knit it right away? Are you always successful?



Mireillebc said:


> I buy a pattern when I love it a lot, more than the free ones.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Thanks so much for the specific suggestions.



BluesChanteuse said:


> I like to support designers I like so I will buy patterns that catch my eye... also it seems that some writers are better than others and their patterns less likely to contain errors.
> 
> But then I've seen some "designers" sell patterns that are just classic old fashioned patterns that they didn't write.
> 
> ...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

What books are especially helpful? I'm trying to amass a library.



determined_to-knit said:


> I have purchased a lot of knitting and crocheting books. As for patterns, I have purchased a few special ones.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I have purchased Gypsycream patterns. They are very special, fully supported and well worth the price.



Gypsycream said:


> I buy patterns all the time. I appreciate that someone has done a lot of work designing and producing their work.


----------



## sutclifd (Feb 26, 2013)

For those looking for a 'buy' on books -- have you tried "paperbackswap.com"? At the very least, you should browse the site. First, they're not all paperbacks. You can get paperbacks, hardbounds, books on tape or CD, large print... any type of book. Second, the only money involved is the postage. Huh? you say! You make a list of any type of book you have and no longer want -- fiction, non-fiction, cookbook, craft book -- you name it. You enter the book (by ISBN) into the site. I see you have a book I want and I request it. You send the book to me (via media class mail) and when I receive it, one credit is taken from my account and put into yours. With your one credit, you can request any book in the system (audio books are 2 credits). 

If the book you want is not available, you can put it on a 'wish' list and you'll get an e-mail when it becomes available.

I've been using paperbackswap for years and have saved a fortune on books.


----------



## freesia792 (Feb 24, 2012)

I agree completely. I have made my own patterns, and they were liked by friends who crochet and of course I just gave them to them, but the time, and expense I put into these projects was incredible.


damemary said:


> I wonder how to learn to recognize designer's work. Is there a certain style? Are their patterns written well and error-free? Talent deserves to be rewarded, but I feel I need to educate myself first.


----------



## llamagenny (Feb 26, 2013)

Some books such as Kaffe Fasset's are eye candy, I have bought Rowan, Noro and other collection books because they give me ideas for how to use certain types of yarn (I may consider doing them machine knit, not sticking to pattern), and sometimes I peruse patterns in Ravelry, etc., looking for just the right pattern for a particular yarn in my stash--if it speaks to me, I will pay for it.


----------



## Jean Keith (Feb 17, 2011)

Over the years I've probably spent 100's of $$ on pattern books but have used many of the free patterns as well. Sometimes I see something that I'm sure I won't be able to live without...that special pattern that just grabs you and doesn't let go. I prefer the book.


----------



## knitting2day (Dec 3, 2011)

Like the others, I have just bought a couple of patterns, that are so special, that are very stylish yet easy to knit, otherwise I buy books from the used Amazon Marketplace or get patterns from the knitting books from the library.


----------



## Izzibear (Nov 6, 2013)

i can't help myself...I see it I want it I buy it!


----------



## elizallove (Nov 15, 2012)

I naught FREE SPIRIT SHAWS and just love it. I am knitting my way through it and will knit many a second time. The book also teaches technique and style along with patterns.


----------



## yanagi (Jul 7, 2013)

It has to be exceptional. If I see something I really like, I google for it first. If I can't find something similar that is free, I'll buy it.


----------



## Gumblossom (Oct 18, 2012)

I won't hesitate to purchase a pattern I like. I have purchased whole books of patterns . If someone else has put in the hard yards I am more than happy to pay for their work. One a (Lisa Gremmel) I purchased had several patterns in it which I knitted and others loved once they saw me wearing the designs. They are stunning and very Aussie with our birds and flora. One design I scaled down for my daughter.

One had the spinnaker of Australia 2 on the front and back with the words across the front and a young American lad wanted one just like it. I made sure he knew what it was all about, but he was intent on having one and wearing it on the ski fields back home. He bought the (wool) and I knitted it free of charge as there was copyright involved.

I mainly knit for grandchildren now but I have quite a collection of knitting pattern books and some leaflets that I have purchased. I also purchase patterns over the net.


----------



## carolls (Sep 28, 2011)

I have a rule, no magazines or books unless there are at least 3-4 patterns that I will really use. I donated 6 grocery boxes of books and some magazines when I moved, as I couldn't believe that I had saved or purchased so many and never used 85% of them.


----------



## orkchild (Jun 10, 2013)

I buy books for techniques and patterns if thy speak to me or if they are part of a class/workshop I'm doing. I always look o half price books and amazon first. But I might try the inter library loan option


----------



## Lutie2 (Aug 24, 2011)

If I love it, I will buy it


----------



## joand (Aug 28, 2011)

I have tons of books and piles of patterns I've printed out. Now I mostly download free patterns that catch my eye to a folder on my laptop or to a knitting AP on my IPad. I do buy a pattern if I love it and can't find it for free.


----------



## Viwstitcher (Jul 29, 2013)

I buy them all the time, and have lots of free patterns to try out a designers work. My pattern stash is at SABLE just like my yarn. I only knit shawls and lap robes for my prayer ministry. I love lace so I have an eclectic range of patterns. Most designers have at least a few free patterns, so you might check them out. I agree that Ravelry is an excellent source for free and paid.


----------



## joand (Aug 28, 2011)

damemary said:


> What books are especially helpful? I'm trying to amass a library.


I found the Vogue Book of Knitting to be the best. Mine is a very old copy, but it has been reprinted and updated. Contains a vast library of stitches and explanations of techniques.


----------



## Shautzie (Jun 9, 2013)

I have always bought pattern books, going back to the days long before the Internet. I love going to the craft stores and just reading the patterns, the way some people like to read cook books.

Now that I know about Amazon and Ravelry will search them first,


----------



## AuntKnitty (Apr 10, 2011)

I rarely buy pattern books or magazines anymore. So often, there's less than a handful of patterns that I would actually knit. I do purchase stitch dictionaries and very occasionally others if it's something really special.

I will and have purchased single patterns as there are just some patterns and designers that catch my heart. Kitman Figueroa, Alice Thornly and Cat Bordhi stand out for me. I just snagged a copy of Gorgeous Knits by Kaffe Fasset...I love the over-sized sweaters he designs as *I* am over-sized!

I like supporting independent designers. I also design my own patterns too. That being said...I have a 250G external hard drive dedicated to knitting patterns!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

But how do you determine which ones are dependable?



heffernb said:


> I will buy a pattern if I love it. Also, their directions generally are more dependable. I find that while some free patterns have no mistakes, many need alot of tweaking, while the paid patterns don't as much.


----------



## barbdpayne (Jan 24, 2011)

I subscribe to a few knitting magazines that seem to have patterns that appeal to me. I have bought books in the past, but I quit doing that. I rarely remember to use them--except for the stitch design books. Every now and then I buy a pattern if I absolutely love a design or if it is specific to a yarn that I love. But overall, I use Ravelry or many of the other resources that offer free patterns. There are so many out there.


----------



## Sunitawahi (Nov 6, 2013)

I have stacks of books and then there are all these free patterns, between these two I just have no need to buy patterns.


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

BluesChanteuse said:


> I like to support designers I like so I will buy patterns that catch my eye... also it seems that some writers are better than others and their patterns less likely to contain errors.
> 
> But then I've seen some "designers" sell patterns that are just classic old fashioned patterns that they didn't write.
> 
> ...


Now, Voyager! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## barb knits (Sep 18, 2011)

I enjoy reading the magazines. Occasionally I find one with several patterns to add to my library. I can't resist the color uses, etc. I have a few technique books but don't buy those anymore.


----------



## yotbum (Sep 8, 2011)

GrammaJeep said:


> I buy them if they are unique and I love them!


I also read the "Projects" of the patterns on Ravelry to see what the experiences of the people are that have knitted the item. Sometimes the paid pattern has a lot more to offer than a similar free one. I buy a few a year, almost everything I want to make I can find free.


----------



## Irene P (Sep 20, 2013)

damemary said:


> Do you purchase patterns or books....ever or never? I'm curious. It seems like there are so many available for free. Thanks.


I do buy the books available - for collection purposes, but I make up my own patterns. I find this more challenging. I do like to read the articles that appear in the books. A number of times there were articles about some of the history of knitting, which I enjoy learning.


----------



## hgayle (Aug 22, 2011)

I have purchased a couple of our own laurelarts' patterns and love how well written they are. I would purchase more of hers, but my "eyes are bigger than my stomach", so to speak. I prefer knitting with worsted weight or bulky yarn, so her patterns are right up my alley. I tend to get bored with patterns that use lighter weight yarns. I've seen lots of patterns I would like to purchase but know I'd never get to them.


----------



## ceejay42 (Nov 18, 2013)

The only pattern books I've bought are general ones, like "100 stitch patterns for afghans" or some such (Not an actual title, just example), so if I want to do my own thing I could look through that book for ideas. 
But for patterns for finished products, I look on ravelry or similar and either get it free or I'll pay up to $5 if it's exactly what I was looking for.
I have to say, I have had better experience with quality from the paid ones than from the free ones. Not guaranteed, but a little better odds.


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

it depends on the pattern


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom (Aug 2, 2011)

If it's unique and really catches my eye, I'll buy the pattern.


----------



## Turmaline (Jun 2, 2013)

Ginaellen said:


> I recently bought two patterns from Ravelry because I had to have them. Here they are.
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/depeche-mode
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/hitofude-cardigan
> I love both of them and can't wait to make them.


I love the depeche mode modular squares: they are in stockinette rather than garter stitch and that is rare to come by.

Thanks for sharing your finds :thumbup:


----------



## Turmaline (Jun 2, 2013)

I am often disappointed in free patterns. I start them and will abandon them quickly.

I buy books that teach techniques and I do learn a lot from them. I just ordered the diagonal knitting book after a discussion on this forum turned me on to the technique.

I love Kirsten Hipsky's downloadable patterns from Webs. She is a great designer for me. Has free ones too.

I have had the knitting books of Kaffe Fasset for decades. I never made anything from them but one vest. They are not fun to make for me. Too much work. Poor technique and design sense. Lovely photos but no cigar.

Tahki patterns are great to download too.

I buy magazines and books. They inspire you to think in different ways.


----------



## ceejay42 (Nov 18, 2013)

joand said:


> I found the Vogue Book of Knitting to be the best. Mine is a very old copy, but it has been reprinted and updated. Contains a vast library of stitches and explanations of techniques.


I love the Vogue knitting book, it's been a great resource for me. Between that and "Teach yourself Visually", what one of those two doesn't have, the other one does


----------



## Cheryl Jaeger (Oct 25, 2011)

I have done both. If I see a pattern I like that speaks to me I either download it for free, or purchase it. 

Some of the books I've purchased are for the History of knitting . I have come to realize how knitting or other hand work is so much a part of our lives. I find value in learning about this. 
Nancy Bush shares so much history of knitting and has dedicated a big part of her life gathering information that she has put into books. Somehow, this knowledge inspires me. It seems to make my knitting more meaningful to me.


----------



## jemadu (Nov 9, 2013)

I have patterns that go back 40 odd years plus some crochet ones that belonged to my mother. I love looking through them remembering things that I have knitted or crocheted. I rarely buy patterns now that there are so many available on line. I still print many of them out to have to look at and 'read'. Jean


----------



## MrsMurdog (Apr 16, 2013)

I have found so many great patterns just by watching the "pictures" area of this forum and using Ravelry that I have not had the need to purchase a pattern. However, I really like the nativity sets I have seen and will most likely purchase a pattern for that.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Books, yes. Individual patterns are not something I would but b/c with computer/Internet accessibility, there is a plethora of free patterns available.


----------



## Isuel (Sep 27, 2011)

Uniqueness


----------



## Stephhy (May 14, 2012)

GrammaJeep said:


> I buy them if they are unique and I love them!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## gin-red (Sep 17, 2011)

heffernb said:


> I will buy a pattern if I love it. Also, their directions generally are more dependable. I find that while some free patterns have no mistakes, many need alot of tweaking, while the paid patterns don't as much.


I agree-the designer patterns are usually free of mistakes and are much better in the construction. That being said, I do download free patterns but have often made changes for a better result. IMHO opinion, the designer patterns have been worth the cost.


----------



## cspaen34 (Jan 28, 2011)

I buy magazines if I see something I like. I can't say enough about our Indianapolis library system--Barbara Walker's are my favorites for skill building and stitches to learn. Here on KP we have some very talented designers who have published lovely patterns at fair prices and I hope to purchase several. I usually check when someone includes links to their patterns under their name. I download some of the free patterns as well--actually more than I will ever knit!


----------



## yogandi (Mar 24, 2012)

I love free patterns and go for them first. But sometimes I just can't find the right one...so I go look for the $ ones. Yes I purchase patterns sometimes and also have about 20 knitting books...Always sale items...


----------



## KarenJo (Feb 24, 2011)

The design directs my decision. If the design costs me some cash, then so be it. I have a plethora of free and purchased.


----------



## nit witty (Dec 29, 2011)

damemary said:


> I wonder how to learn to recognize designer's work. Is there a certain style? Are their patterns written well and error-free? Talent deserves to be rewarded, but I feel I need to educate myself first.


I buy patterns. I think we need to support the creative knitters/designers who have worked to perfect a pattern so as to share with others. Sometimes their designs solve a problem that then becomes unique.

I also take knitting classes even though I have been knitting for years. I have learned some of the newer techniques and have never been sorry I paid the money for either patterns or classes. It is funny too how much we learn from the other members of the classes, just through talking and sharing.

When I started knitting years ago, there were no top-down sweaters and I knit all mine while in college. Recently I made a top-down sweater through a class that was completely seamless. When I finished I only had to weave in the ends where I began, quit or added a new skein of yarn. What a joy!! And it was beautiful too.


----------



## deshka (Apr 6, 2011)

I have bought a lot of patterns because I just loved them. Almost all I have knit up and also love the finished product. As for books, I but them too, usually one or 2 a year when I find one I like a lot. But, in a lot of books there will be one pattern you fall in love with, the book costs $16 to $25 and maybe you will do the one pattern you really like. I bought the Knitting Pure and Simple baby hoodie, it's knit with worsted wt. yarn. I think I have probably made a dozen of them. That pattern was $4. but now I think it's $7. (sure glad I bought mine when I did). I only have a couple that I have not used yet, but I will and probably this winter. I also have a lot of free patterns and have used quite a few of those too. When I do buy a pattern, I always know it's the right thing to do at the time, and I have not 'regretted' buying one yet.


----------



## judystar (Jun 8, 2011)

BluesChantuse..... Love the avatar. I am a Bette Davis fan and this is from one of my very favorite movies, Now Voyager. I too do not buy patterns, unless, really taken with a particular one. I have an over-abundance now of patterns I may or may not some day get to make, but have them just in case I do. :lol:


----------



## pegperson (Jul 20, 2011)

Mac.Worrell, Just have to ask if your cat is a Scottish Fold?? I've only seen one show where they had them & have loved them from afar ever since. Taz is half Siamese, half Maine **** which are HUGE cats to start with but half & half turned out to be a 35 lb. cat (vet certified) & he doesn't eat that much either. He's what we call an 'easy keeper'. He travels in a medium sized dog airline crate but we have to load him w/a dolly to get him in the car. Thanks for sharing the picture. Yes, Taz is quite active & can move faster than you think!! He really moved the other morning when he saw a coyote come thru the yard & just missed him.


----------



## mmorris (Sep 5, 2013)

Used to buy a lot of books but buy patterns (on- line if possible).It's fast and shipping is free. Usually go to the city library to see if the book is available.


----------



## pegperson (Jul 20, 2011)

AuntKnitty said:


> I rarely buy pattern books or magazines anymore. So often, there's less than a handful of patterns that I would actually knit. I do purchase stitch dictionaries and very occasionally others if it's something really special.
> 
> I will and have purchased single patterns as there are just some patterns and designers that catch my heart. Kitman Figueroa, Alice Thornly and Cat Bordhi stand out for me. I just snagged a copy of Gorgeous Knits by Kaffe Fasset...I love the over-sized sweaters he designs as *I* am over-sized!
> 
> I like supporting independent designers. I also design my own patterns too. That being said...I have a 250G external hard drive dedicated to knitting patterns!


 You are the smart one putting a 250G external drive just for knitting patterns! That's the BEST idea I've heard of & I'm going to do that, too. Thanks for the tip!!! Peggy


----------



## lorraine 55 (Aug 8, 2011)

Ginaellen said:


> I recently bought two patterns from Ravelry because I had to have them. Here they are.
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/depeche-mode
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/hitofude-cardigan
> I love both of them and can't wait to make them.


They are gorgeous !


----------



## granjoy (Jun 29, 2011)

joand said:


> I have tons of books and piles of patterns I've printed out. Now I mostly download free patterns that catch my eye to a folder on my laptop or to a knitting AP on my IPad. I do buy a pattern if I love it and can't find it for free.


So many patterns, either bought or saved on my computer.....so many in fact that I have saved several more than once!   I even have a separate file especially for 'photos only' of knitted/crochet patterns that catch my eye (but not enough to pay for) sometimes I go through that file and make up my own pattern from the picture if I can! I have boxes of patterns gathered over many years.....and I can spend lots of 'happy time' just browsing through them. Not so much time now that I have discovered KP and Ravelry, haha!! :lol: :lol: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

Well I saw a pattern that I fell in love it. It was discounted this past week-end and I purchased it. I have plenty of free patterns, but when you fall in love with an item - well do I need to say more????


----------



## joaniebeadgood (Mar 19, 2013)

half and half is adorable!! I thought my Trouble was big at 15 lbs!


----------



## kittyadoptioncentre (Jul 6, 2012)

My book shelves are full of knitting, crochet and craft books I have bought through the years. Some I have never stitched a thing out of, others I find neat ideas in them .. but for the most part I buy the books because of the designers .. if we didn't support them, there would be no more awesome, breathtaking designs out there and some of them do designing for a living, so let us support them and yes .. I have tons of free patterns too.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

I tend to only buy pattens or books if there is a technique in them that I want to learn. So many wonderful patterns out there, it could become a total addiction in itself.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

I buy patterns if I really want to knit something and I can't find a free pattern that looks like any thing I want. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## AnDee (Jan 30, 2012)

I buy patterns if it is fir something specific and I can't find it any other way or if it is a special request. The criteria to buy a magazine is at least 3 items I would make and a book is at least 6. Just bought another book on Saturday because I fell in love with a scarf that looks like the front of a sweater. It went on the needles Sunday.


----------



## adili (Nov 20, 2013)

astrobooks said:


> does anyone have this pattern?
> Rolled Brim Beanie with Flower Knit Pattern.
> It's shown on 'annies' . newborn cap
> in white stockinette stitch, rolled edge, pink/wht. flower
> attached to ear/side.


Pay Brenda Green for it. She designed it she doesn't deserve to be ripped off.

Besides all of her patterns are 50% off in December:

"All patterns are 50% off for the month of December, no coupon code required, discount will be automatically applied at checkout - Happy Christmas knitting"


----------



## adili (Nov 20, 2013)

Jillyrich said:


> I will purchase it, if I like it but my rule of thumb is it must be under $5. The last time I paid more than that, I didn't find it to be a value or anything special to justify paying the extra.


Then you should just do without, or learn to create your own designs and either share all your patterns for free or hope someone else doesn't try to rip you off.


----------



## adili (Nov 20, 2013)

Longtimer said:


> Be careful--Happy Birthday is copyrighted, even to the extent that performing it in public can get you in trouble. Have you ever noticed that restaurants which honor birthdays never sing Happy Birthday, instead sing some ditty they make up?
> Now, back to knitting, I own hundreds of knitting books, however they are mostly technical books, rather than patterns. This extensive library has taught me a great deal about knitting and I can easily see where a designer is coming from. I also own many magazines, but shy away from magazines that are only patterns. Yes, I buy patterns also, but they must be unique. I especially will buy lace patterns. As for free patterns, I have more than I care to count, why not....there they are.....someday I might want it....it is fun just to look at them...always a challenge to figure out how something is made.
> I've also written a few patterns, and believe me, that is work. A designer deserves pay and credit for writing a correct pattern. Many requests for patterns are really requests for free patterns as the paid versions are readily available.
> I guess the bottom line for me is that I love the printed word, now I've got to go off to Amazon because there might be an even better deal on cyber Monday for a book I don't have! LOL!


That's right... Happy Birthday is copyrighted... I think maybe she meant a traditional song that isn't.


----------



## sockknitter (Jul 9, 2012)

I rarely purchase a pattern. I search for free ones. But recently Knit Picks showed a hat I really like (Snow Pack Hat) and I couldn't find a similar free one at all. So I bit the bullet and bought it. I haven't made it yet.


----------



## Michelle10n (Mar 23, 2012)

There is so much time put into any of the things I make should not have to compromise for usually $5-$7 ( the cost of most patterns)
I always choose designer yarns and I take great pride in the finished products, if the pattern is free then great but if not, i don't see them as being cost prohibitive generally.
( I normally make cardigans and sometimes use the pattern multiple times)


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

sockknitter said:


> I rarely purchase a pattern. I search for free ones. But recently Knit Picks showed a hat I really like (Snow Pack Hat) and I couldn't find a similar free one at all. So I bit the bullet and bought it. I haven't made it yet.


I thought that was an interesting pattern too and have it pinned in my pinterest. I haven't made it yet either, but thinking about making one for each of my granddaughters.


----------



## MzKnitCro (May 29, 2012)

To help out good causes. If it's cute.


----------



## normancha (May 27, 2013)

Turmaline said:


> I am often disappointed in free patterns. I start them and will abandon them quickly.
> 
> I buy books that teach techniques and I do learn a lot from them. I just ordered the diagonal knitting book after a discussion on this forum turned me on to the technique.
> 
> ...


I too buy magazines and books, for the same reasons You do. I like the articles about Designers, techniques and info about new yarns.


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

When I'm looking for something specific, I hunt free first..if it's not available I hunt on Ravelry and other sites. If I find exactly what I want, I'll pay a reasonable price.


----------



## MsJackie (Nov 22, 2011)

damemary said:


> Do you purchase patterns or books....ever or never? I'm curious. It seems like there are so many available for free. Thanks.


It is a very rare thing for me to buy a pattern. The only exception has been the Critter knits at Morehouse Farms. I knitted a couple of the dachshund scarves, and I am buying the iguana scarf pattern. Only because they are so amazingly different and creative. Other than that, I will find something similar in the free patterns.


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

I don't usually buy single patterns because I don't usually have the $$. That said, I DO BUY books to keep in my craft library. For example, "Knitting for Dummies" has the best explanation of entrelac I've ever seen, so I bought it and keep it for reference.


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

I have purchased pattern books, but it has been a long time


----------



## Mamucha50 (Jan 24, 2011)

I have purchased books and patterns. There are a lot free available but sometimes there is one that I really love and it is not free so I buy it.


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

I hardly ever do--there are so many books and magazines with wonderful patterns, never mind all the free ones on line too. It amazes me that people do pay so much for one pattern, and I'd really like to know how well designers make out that sell online. I have made up quite a few designs of my own!


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

joycevv said:


> I hardly ever do--there are so many books and magazines with wonderful patterns, never mind all the free ones on line too. It amazes me that people do pay so much for one pattern, and I'd really like to know how well designers make out that sell online. I have made up quite a few designs of my own!


If it is a popular pattern, I expect a designer can do quite well.

For example, last year I purchased a Kate Davies pattern on Ravelry for the Owl Sweater. I paid approximately $5 for the pattern. There are almost 7,000 projects on Ravelry for this pattern. Assuming all of them actually purchased the pattern, that would be an income of $35,000 for just this one pattern. I suspect that some of these 7,000 represent several sweaters made by one knitter (I made two sweaters from the pattern), but taking into account all the people who bought the pattern and did not post their project on Ravelry, I would imagine that her income from this one pattern well exceeds the $35,000.


----------



## desertbarefoot (Jun 23, 2013)

BluesChanteuse said:


> I like to support designers I like so I will buy patterns that catch my eye... also it seems that some writers are better than others and their patterns less likely to contain errors.
> 
> But then I've seen some "designers" sell patterns that are just classic old fashioned patterns that they didn't write.
> 
> ...


I agree. I did just recently purchase Alice Starmore's Tudor Roses. Her patterns are remarkable and her talent and work desirves to be rewarded. I am dissapointed though. I did not research this book well enough. The reprint doesn't have the Henryviii pattern I was looking for. This pattern is only available as a kit for over 120 pounds! I can't pay that even if it does come with the yarn. Why does it have to be so expensive? Her original book is out of print and copies are over $300.00 US dollars. Our library and others that I can borrow from do not have it. I guess Ms. Starmore knows that she has us over a barrel and can charge what she wishes. It means I will not be working with this pattern.


----------



## bc knitter (Nov 18, 2012)

I have purchased several patterns and books. But I also use free internet patterns.

I have a few patterns that are in my someday pile. Patterns that I think may be a bit too challenging yet, but ones that I am hoping to be able to tackle when I have a bit more time. Which will be in a few days, as I will complete a contract on Wednesday and my next one isn't starting until January.

Yeah.


----------



## MaryE-B (May 11, 2012)

sand334 said:


> I have to agree with the others, I have purchased patterns when I have just fell in love with it, it is not over $5.00 and It speaks to me or it is just what I am looking for. I think these patterns that are $15.00 for 1 pattern and pdf's are over priced. you send them through the computer and that is free. But they are your patterns sell them for what you want. I have bought books on Amazon, and gotten some of them for $1.98 when they had sells. If it is a book I always check amazon and look for a cheap price. But the book would have to be something specific I want.


Like sand334, I purchase patterns I love and cannot find for free. I seldom go over $5, but I don't set a limit. There are some I like that are in the $15-25 range that I have not been able to convince myself to buy. 
I buy books and occasionally magazines, but I much prefer electronic patterns in PDF format rather than paper. I browse my patterns on my computer or iPad by photo because it is so much more convenient than leafing through paper patterns. I have a couple of Kindle books and several single-issue electronic copies of magazines. I do not like the format of either. I will never again purchase electronic books or magazines in any format other than PDF. 
For my paper only patterns, I have a photo of the pattern saved on both my laptop and iPad so I'll see my print patterns when I browse my electronic ones.
At the same time, I don't like PDF ebooks because, like paper patterns, I have to save separate photos of the patterns in the ebooks, plus make a notation of the names of the location of thee individual patterns.


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

I will purchase a pattern if It inspires me and challenges me. But that is different from making hats and scarves for family and friends. A special piece, or a special technique will grab my attention and not let go. That's when I buy. from designers.


----------



## 48barb (Mar 24, 2011)

Ditto.


GrammaJeep said:


> I buy them if they are unique and I love them!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## violetta40 (Jan 20, 2011)

I have a lot of free patterns, but I have a ton of magazines that I have bought. Most of my magazines I purchased from my library bookstore for 25 cents. Have a lot of pattern books and a lot of "how to books". Said to myself, that I will not purchase another knitting magazine. But sadly to say my addiction takes over, and again I come home with more bought patterns. O well, guess it could be worse; i could have bought a carton of cigs and a six pack of bud, wich would be way more expensive( but these were given up 16 years ago) Happy knitting


----------



## violetta40 (Jan 20, 2011)

I have a lot of free patterns, but I have a ton of magazines that I have bought. Most of my magazines I purchased from my library bookstore for 25 cents. Have a lot of pattern books and a lot of "how to books". Said to myself, that I will not purchase another knitting magazine. But sadly to say my addiction takes over, and again I come home with more bought patters. O well, guess it could be worse; i could have bought a carton of cigs and a six pack of bud, wich would be way more expensive( but these were given up 16 years ago) Happy knitting


----------



## LunaDragon (Sep 8, 2012)

I love free, but there are some I just want to hold in my hand. I have some wonderful books that have great instructions and beautiful patterns. I also like to keep some of the great creators of patterns in business. Lets face it some make a living on their creativity and if no one ever buys I see two things happening.

1. our economy gets worst.

2. we loose some great people who contribute to our creativity.

We have all been inspired by many great patterns free and bought.

besides like I said before, I love to just hold a book and feel the energy flow in my body to create.


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

Colorado knits said:


> We, as knitters, should support designers to whatever extent we can. That is how designers make a living.
> 
> Most of us don't work for free. Yes, we do much for free and we volunteer, we help others, but we don't do our chosen work for free.
> 
> I, too, like free patterns and I have a load of them. I also have a load of purchased patterns.


Well said.

I have no problem using free patterns, if it's to my liking. I know that there is an abundance of free pattern, but they are not necessarily alike those that are for sale. Therefore, if I find a pattern that's for sale and I truly like it; I buy it. Simple as that.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

LunaDragon said:


> I love free, but there are some I just want to hold in my hand. I have some wonderful books that have great instructions and beautiful patterns. I also like to keep some of the great creators of patterns in business. Lets face it some make a living on their creativity and if no one ever buys I see two things happening.
> 
> 1. our economy gets worst.
> 
> ...


Feel the same about working with a book in hand. There really is a direct connection to the printed word that cannot be gotten with technology. All these young people who sometimes never get a book to hold in school these days.


----------



## Pippen (Jan 30, 2013)

Must be crazy, just bought a fashion doll crochet pattern from Annie's Attic for $19.95..........delivered to a friend visiting her daughter in Australia and I'll have to wait for the pattern untill they come back to SA........   :lol: :lol:


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

I buy patterns that I really like. Love reading patterns even if I don't knit them.


----------



## Colorado knits (Jul 6, 2011)

adili said:


> Then you should just do without, or learn to create your own designs and either share all your patterns for free or hope someone else doesn't try to rip you off.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Colorado knits (Jul 6, 2011)

MsJackie said:


> It is a very rare thing for me to buy a pattern. The only exception has been the Critter knits at Morehouse Farms. I knitted a couple of the dachshund scarves, and I am buying the iguana scarf pattern. Only because they are so amazingly different and creative. Other than that, I will find something similar in the free patterns.


I love the critter patterns. I've made one dachshund, two alligators, and one flamingo. They are so fun to make.


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

That reminds me that I have bought a few kits over the years, to get the pattern as much as the yarn. I got the hedgehog mittens from Morehouse Farm, and a wonderful lace cardigan kit when they were on sale.


----------



## Maxine R (Apr 15, 2011)

damemary said:


> Do you purchase patterns or books....ever or never? I'm curious. It seems like there are so many available for free. Thanks.


I do both I do buy patterns as there is quite a number of patterns in the books which works out cheaper than single patterns I also purchase book from overseas which I can't always purchase here. I have alot of books plus printed free patterns as well needless to say that I also have a good clean out when there are too many free patterns that I've printed out and really I know that I won't knit the patterns. My minds in the right place at the time of printing them out as I tell myself I really like that and you guessed it I just don't but thats not to say that I haven't knitted any I have knitted quite a few and they have turned out very nice, sometimes I do come across mistakes in the patterns which can be a nuisance.


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

I rarely buy pattern books. There has been a Berroco pattern I have wanted for 2 years but it only appears in one of their books. There is not one other thing in that book that I would ever make, so I could not justify the price of the book. Just a couple weeks ago, I saw the book on e-bay and got it for $0.99. Couldn't believe it but feel lucky that I even saw it as I don't' go on ebay that often.


----------



## carolls (Sep 28, 2011)

good for you, That makes me happy. Patterns and books are so expensive, I could never afford it. I do appreciate the designers, but can not justify unless I get 3 or 4 patterns that I would make.


----------



## vannavanna (Oct 15, 2012)

BluesChanteuse said:


> I like to support designers I like so I will buy patterns that catch my eye... also it seems that some writers are better than others and their patterns less likely to contain errors.
> 
> But then I've seen some "designers" sell patterns that are just classic old fashioned patterns that they didn't write.
> 
> ...


Kaffe Fasset is my No 1 too.


----------



## vannavanna (Oct 15, 2012)

BluesChanteuse said:


> I like to support designers I like so I will buy patterns that catch my eye... also it seems that some writers are better than others and their patterns less likely to contain errors.
> 
> But then I've seen some "designers" sell patterns that are just classic old fashioned patterns that they didn't write.
> 
> ...


Kaffe Fasset is my No 1 too.


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

peachy51 said:


> I rarely buy pattern books. There has been a Berroco pattern I have wanted for 2 years but it only appears in one of their books. There is not one other thing in that book that I would ever make, so I could not justify the price of the book. Just a couple weeks ago, I saw the book on e-bay and got it for $0.99. Couldn't believe it but feel lucky that I even saw it as I don't' go on ebay that often.


It was meant to be; I love it when things like that happen. Enjoy your book.


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

A few years ago, I bought a Cast On magazine that featured a pattern named Spottie Dottie Socks. There is no way I could have this pattern free, unless it was pirated. It's featured on Ravelry, but just information... the pattern is not for sale; just information.

If you want to see, here's the link to Ravelry: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/spottie-dottie-socks

I love this pattern and I'm soooo happy that I bought the magazine back then. I also used the suggested yarns, to be sure my project was exactly as pictured. It was!! I gotta make another pair for myself.


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

vannavanna said:


> Kaffe Fasset is my No 1 too.


Kaffee Fasset is a designing genius! He's into so many "arts"... love his work and knitting patterns.


----------



## Jaki (Apr 5, 2011)

I do both - it is the pattern that draws me rather than the price! Daft I know, but it is always the pattern that calls, rather than the price or the lack of one.


----------



## burgher (Feb 9, 2013)

I have purchased a few pattern books and one pattern from the internet (The Central Park Hoodie) I try and just use free patterns. If I ever designed a pattern I would not sell it but offer it free. I'm really grateful that people do donate their patterns for free. Thank you to you that do that.


----------



## simplyelizabeth (Sep 15, 2012)

I have bought a few along the way, if they particularly appeal to me. I love perusing the free ones though!


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

damemary said:


> Do you purchase patterns or books....ever or never? I'm curious. It seems like there are so many available for free. Thanks.


So, what do you think about all the entries on your question?


----------



## Valkyrie (Feb 26, 2011)

I purchase a pattern when it is new or trendy, for nieces and nephews. Also since I haven't been knitting long I am building up my library. 
My most recent purchase was from Berroco 338 as it had 4 projects I want to knit. ;-)


----------



## Irene P (Sep 20, 2013)

The hard part is going into a book store and seeing some and not knowing if you already have it!


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

Irene P said:


> The hard part is going into a book store and seeing some and not knowing if you already have it!


 :roll: or like me, buy it, run home and find 3 on the shelf.


----------



## jrslily (Jan 31, 2011)

I buy patterns too if there is nothing like it in the free ones. I am a pattern-aholic. I look and save and occasionally buy. I also have lots of books. I am never at a loss for something to knit!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I'm fascinated. I learned some designers to watch for, that books go on sale, and that there are good ways to evaluate patterns. Thanks to all.

Did anyone else learn anything new?



Palenque1978 said:


> So, what do you think about all the entries on your question?


----------



## Briegeen (Dec 9, 2012)

The pattern really appeals to me for whatever reason and there isn't an equivalent free one.


----------



## Irene P (Sep 20, 2013)

blessedinMO said:


> :roll: or like me, buy it, run home and find 3 on the shelf.


I FULLY UNDERSTAND!!


----------



## silversurfer (Nov 25, 2013)

Perhaps it's just part of the pattern, for example a particular collar that is different or that I am unable to work out for myself.


----------

